# I Swear They Just  Followed Me Home, Baby ...can I Keep Them?



## hoth2o (Aug 18, 2016)

Scored a Prolight 2000 and a Prolight 3000 from a school. almost no visible signs of use.  The cards for the computer are missing.  Planning on going with a breakout board and some stepper drives.  Mach soft ware or linux CNC to run them.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice score!


----------



## gwarner (Aug 18, 2016)

Sweet! How do you guys find these deals?


----------



## TommyD (Aug 19, 2016)

We have similar cnc equipment at the skool I work at, all we have machined on them has been soft plastic and brass. 
Nice find.


----------



## jskene (Feb 5, 2017)

hoth2o said:


> Scored a Prolight 2000 and a Prolight 3000 from a school. almost no visible signs of use.  The cards for the computer are missing.  Planning on going with a breakout board and some stepper drives.  Mach soft ware or linux CNC to run them.
> The Prolight 2000 can be run as is connected to the serial port of aPC. I can send you the DOS control program if you need it.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the 3000.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow..


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 5, 2017)

Alright, you can keep it.  But you will take care of it and clean up its messes.  ( nice score)


----------



## hoth2o (Feb 6, 2017)

I would be interested in the control program good Sir


----------

